# Otter?



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I mentioned this a while back on a different forum and just remembered it.

Why is it that we dont have Otter in mice? I know quite alot of the show colour names are based on rabbit colours, and rabbits have otter!! hehehe

I feel blue and Lilac tans would greatly benefit being called otter rather than tan.

K xx


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

No, no, no please, no!! An otter is just a s**t tan.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I agree Seawatch, I think it's just terrible that rabbit and cavy fanciers have an option to show really rubbish tans! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sarah xxx


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

But your never gonna get good tans on blues and lilacs? Its not fair to judge them against blacks and chocs as far as i'm concerned!


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

Yes it is.....rubbish is rubbish end of!.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

It allows for it in the standard though - it says "as rich as _possible_". We all know it's not possible to get blue and lilac tans as good as black tans! 

Sarah xxx


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Then whats the point of breeding them... they are only gonna get judged against the blacks and chocs anyway... ?


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

Yep....and they are gonna lose.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

So then why are they still standardised?? Whats the point if the only time they are gonna win a section is if they are up against no other tans? :lol:


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

No point what so ever...if you have em kill em.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Why would you want a blue or lilac tan anyway, theyre fugly. Blue selfs however are my favourite colour.

Although, because blues and lilacs are commonly known to be crappy atleast a mediocre one would beat a mediocre black tan.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Phil... when I start keeping mice again (I'm having to give it up for a few months) I want some of your Blacks!!! I am not taking no for an answer!!
I shall then breed them to fugly blue tans... mwwwaaa hahahahahahaha


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

Mwahahahaha you are 999th on my list.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I can imagine!! hehehe I can have some in 2020 then?


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

Well maybe 2030.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Hehee You'll be running the NMC by then...


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Maybe you'll be a member by then!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Maybe... you never do know what the future brings!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Someday some genius will come up with a good one. I actually had a nice blue tan many, many moons ago. It was satin, so the orange belly was deeper than it might have been on a standard coat.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Bob Chappell has had success with blue tans in the past. And Phil has also had success with silver tans, so it can be done :roll:


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Were they proper silver though, or were they pale doves?

Sarah xxx


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Depends who you ask :lol: But the blue tans were most definitely blue  Either way tans in any colour are not my cup of tea but I thought I should point out in the interests of fairness that they have won some top honours before.


----------

